# Private Plates



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been looking for a reg for ages, but I'm struggling to find something that means enough, or is just funky enough to hand over money for. I would be ok with one that just looks different, without actually having any meaning, but it's finding one! For example, a friend has X11VVX, it doesn't mean anything, but it looks good.

I've spotted CHE271E on the latest round of DVLA auctions, but I'm not sure it the '7' in the middle makes it too much of a stretch? I saw CHE121E and CHE21E a few years ago, and both were over £15k so they were far beyond my budget. So how much of a stretch is too much with regards to the personal meaning of a plate, would I get away with CHE271E without looking like a prat?!? :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

imo, unless it actually spells out your name without a vivid imagination or is very short (like TTRS and a number or something) it just looks chav.

Okay on older cars say a classic porker or jag as hides the age I suppose.

Why not just change your name by deed pole to match your number plate. Only costs a tenner or so


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

cherie said:


> I've been looking for a reg for ages, but I'm struggling to find something that means enough, or is just funky enough to hand over money for. I would be ok with one that just looks different, without actually having any meaning, but it's finding one! For example, a friend has X11VVX, it doesn't mean anything, but it looks good.
> 
> I've spotted CHE271E on the latest round of DVLA auctions, but I'm not sure it the '7' in the middle makes it too much of a stretch? I saw CHE121E and CHE21E a few years ago, and both were over £15k so they were far beyond my budget. So how much of a stretch is too much with regards to the personal meaning of a plate, would I get away with CHE271E without looking like a prat?!? :lol:


Just get a prefix plate and have your initials with a single number. I've done that and it looks way nicer than standards plates


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

CRY 4 1T & BEG 4 1T were both once owned by a local guy to me but he let them go a few years back, could possibly be floating about for sale 
Always made me giggle when I ever got behind him

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I took a different approach to my private plate. I'm involved with the web a lot and have a domain name j800.com. I came across the same name on the DVLA site awhile ago and so I bought J800 COM for £250 thinking it might be useful in the future (if I use and promote the j800.com website). So with a little dot on the plate in the right place the car is then 'web enabled' J800.COM :wink:

It's very difficult to get a meaningful private plate these days without spending a lot of money. A While back I did have an interesting plate on my Mk1 QS; BO05 TTT (cost me £750), which when 'rearranged' looked like BOOST TT. Had on the TT for a while, never got pull then sold it with the TT, wish I had kept now for my MK2.


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

1wheelonly said:


> CRY 4 1T & BEG 4 1T were both once owned by a local guy to me but he let them go a few years back, could possibly be floating about for sale
> Always made me giggle when I ever got behind him
> 
> You got behind a guy begging or it lol


----------



## vipuk (Jan 18, 2015)

'Private ' plates that require illegal spacing or 'modification' to the letters, adding black or white/yellow bolts to change the visual aspect of the digit are a personal bugbear of mine.

They just scream of tackiness, and it should be Law that anyone found tampering with a plate to make it say something different outside of the Number Plate Legislation should have the plate removed from the car without possibility of reapplication.


----------



## Trackdaybob (Jan 30, 2015)

vipuk said:


> 'Private ' plates that require illegal spacing or 'modification' to the letters, adding black or white/yellow bolts to change the visual aspect of the digit are a personal bugbear of mine.
> 
> They just scream of tackiness, and it should be Law that anyone found tampering with a plate to make it say something different outside of the Number Plate Legislation should have the plate removed from the car without possibility of reapplication.


I tend to agree there.
I usually find altered spacing and strategic placing of bolts etc usually just spells twat :?


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

I did find one the other day spelling "V6 EOD" (End Of Discussion) which was very tempted with, but I don't know if I can justify spending £250 on a plate.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

I have X11RPN on mine which are my initials, wife has A9TOY on her Fiesta!! She used to have a MR2 but won't let me have her reg which would look good on the TT. Wish I had bought a few back when they were first released, think I paid £130 for the A9TOY reg


----------



## riickii19 (Feb 4, 2015)

personally think that private plates really set a car off and along as your happy with it and can se what it means upon a glance, why not?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

riickii19 said:


> personally think that private plates really set a car off and along as your happy with it and can se what it means upon a glance, why not?


Agreed. I have two :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I too think a personal plate sets things off. Now I have one the issue is I want to keep it for my future cars!

How have people swapped plates to a new car? Ive heard it can be a bit of an arse ache and expensive if you dont own both cars. Im in the situation where i've seen a car I like and its at a dealer and I may be willing to part ex my TT against it, has anyone had the experience that dealers are happy to wait for the logbook change or not?

Jason.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've always put the reg on retention before selling or PXing a car. Then it's simple to transfer to the next car or if buying a new car, give the form to the dealer to register the car on your reg. You don't need to own both cars at the same time.

If you sell or PX the car with the reg still 'paperwork-wise' attached to the car you lose control of the reg and without co-operation from the person you sell to, risk losing the reg itself.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

brittan said:


> I've always put the reg on retention before selling or PXing a car. Then it's simple to transfer to the next car or if buying a new car, give the form to the dealer to register the car on your reg. You don't need to own both cars at the same time.
> 
> If you sell or PX the car with the reg still 'paperwork-wise' attached to the car you lose control of the reg and without co-operation from the person you sell to, risk losing the reg itself.


Cheers for the quick response, that simplifies things for me


----------

